# A good day to be a hunter



## fishbum2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Met up with some guys in Bertie county NC. WHAT A DAY total killed 12.
We had hogs running everywhere!!!!! I had 330 run by me at one time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2015)

That's a heck of a day!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 4, 2015)

You're gonna need more charcoal, great shooting.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 4, 2015)

You had 330 run by you at once?

That's gotta be a sight…


----------



## Milkman (Jan 4, 2015)

Were  you in a fence ?


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry, 30 not 330. 
Not in a fence on game land


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 4, 2015)

That's a sonder of dead pigs right there. Good job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2015)

Makin bacon!!!


----------



## centerc (Jan 21, 2015)

Need a like button


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 29, 2015)

Whoa, congrats on a huge haul of hogs.


----------

